# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [Dbutant] Manuel d'utilisation d'Infopath

## DelphineLemm

Bonjour,

J'aimerais utiliser Infopath afin que mes collaborateurs puissent remplir des formulaires type.  (Je ne dois spcialement extraire les infos encodes dans un fichier).  Le but est que chacun utilise le mme formulaire avec la mme prsentation et puissent le transformer en pdf.

Je n'ai JAMAIS utilis ce programme qui semble trs pratique.  J'ai donc cherch un livre genre "infopath pour les nuls" mais je n'ai rien trouv.

Auriez-vous connaissance de livres ou de tutoriels qui m'expliqueraient pas  pas les dmarches  effectuer pour crer un formulaire?

Merci d'avance pour vos rponses!

Delphine

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Il existe de trs bons livres sur InfoPath dont quelques-uns en Franais.
Personnellement, j'ai eu sur ma table de chevet les livres suivants :
Solutions InfoPath pour l'entreprise (en FR) de Patrick Halstead,InfoPath 2007 : Optimisez le travail collaboratif de Jean-Franois Fustec.

En complment, je dispose en Ebook de quelques rfrences en Anglais si vous le souhaitez:
Using Microsoft InfoPath 2010 with Microsoft SharePoint 2010 step by ,Pro Infopath 2007 (Apress),Designing Forms for Microsoft Office InfoPath et Forms Services 2007.

Je peux ventuellement vous partager ces 3 derniers si besoin.

Cordialement,

----------

